# Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Hallo liebe Community,
vorab wollte ich eben sagen das ich mich hier für neu angemeldet habe und deshalb weiß ich nicht ob ich hier richtig bin.

Zu meinem Problem:

Alle neuen PC-Spiele die so in letzter Zeit raus gekommen sind (Skyrim, Shift 1&2, Assasins Creed 2, MW3, usw.), laufen nicht ganz flüssig, egal welche Grafikstufe ich eingestellt hab.
Mit nicht flüssig mein ich, dass wenn man sich ein wenig auf gegenstände beim Bewegen achtet sieht man, dass das Spiel leicht bis stark ruckelt.
Bei dem beiden Shift teilen sieht man das am besten und das stört mich schon ziemlich, weil eig mein Pc locker schaffen müsste.

Wegen des Problems hab ich mein PC schon mal weggegeben weil ich dachte das liegt an meiner Graka. Fehlanzeige. Alles in Ordnug. Viren oder ähnliches haben die auch nicht gefunden.
Was ich letzens einmal rausgefunden hab ist, das meine Graka heiß wird (glaub ich zumindenst ), bei einem Furmarktest wird die locker mal über 95°C heiß. Ist das schlecht?

Zu meinem System:

-Win 7 64bit
-Amd Phenom(tm) II x4 955 Prozessor ~3,2GHz
-8 GB RAM
-1 TB Festplatte
-AMD Radeon HD 6850

Wenn ich noch was vergessen haben sollte, werd ich es noch hinzufügen.
Was vielleicht noch wichtig ist: Das ganze ist ein Fertig-PC

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Hast du mal einen Link zu dem Fertiggericht? Kühlung und Auswahl der Bauteile dürfte wohl Holzklasse sein wie es für gewönlich üblich ist.


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link zu dem Fertiggericht? Kühlung und Auswahl der Bauteile dürfte wohl Holzklasse sein wie es für gewönlich üblich ist.


 
HYRICAN PC PCK03495 AMD Phenom II X4 955 bei billiger.de - Preisvergleich mit TÜV-Zertifikat
Das sollte er sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Na bei dem Gehäuse wundert es mich nicht das die Teile anbraten, Gehäuselüfter dürften dort ein Fremdwort sein. Möglicherweise sind auch zusätzlich die Kühler schon von den Wollmäusen in ein warmes Winterkleid verpackt worden?


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Wenn du damit meinst, dass alles verstaubt ist, dann eig nicht. Hatte den mal letzten Monat offen, sah eig alle noch sauber aus.


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Bakterius deine Formulierungen sind göttlich 

95° sind ziemlich viel für eine 6850.
Sind aktuelle Treiber drauf? Ist der PC vielleicht vollgemüllt? Mach ihn mal jetzt nochmal auf und guck rein. Besonders die Lüfter und die Kühlblöcke sollten am besten staubfrei sein. 
Vielleicht auch mal das Gehäuse offen lassen und dann schauen ob die Temps besser sind?
Wie sind die Temps der CPU?


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Robonator schrieb:


> 95° sind ziemlich viel für eine 6850.
> Sind aktuelle Treiber drauf? Ist der PC vielleicht vollgemüllt? Mach ihn mal jetzt nochmal auf und guck rein. Besonders die Lüfter und die Kühlblöcke sollten am besten staubfrei sein.
> Vielleicht auch mal das Gehäuse offen lassen und dann schauen ob die Temps besser sind?
> Wie sind die Temps der CPU?


 
Also auf der Graka sieht man ne leichte staubschicht.
Mit welchen Programm kann man am besten die CPU Temp messen?


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Coretemp oder Realtemp oder gleich für alles: HwMonitor


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Bei coretemp zeigt er immoment 60 grad an.
Was ich vielleicht noch vergessen hab hinzuzufügen ist, dass ich dieses problem schon von anfang an hab , also seit ich dem pc gekauft hab.
Denke deshalb das zugemüllt und staub weniger dafür nen grund sind.


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

60° im Idle? :O  Viel zu hoch! Das was du hast ist definitiv ein Temperaturproblem. 
Warum hast du den PC damals nicht zurück gegeben??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ist im Gehäuse selbst ein Lüfter drin? Im offenen Betrieb hat man auch keine gute Temperaturen da dort der Luftstrom fehlt. Vielleicht hakt dort eine Einstellung im Bios das der CPU - Lüfter ev. zu langsam läuft?


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist im Gehäuse selbst ein Lüfter drin? Im offenen Betrieb hat man auch keine gute Temperaturen da dort der Luftstrom fehlt. Vielleicht hakt dort eine Einstellung im Bios das der CPU - Lüfter ev. zu langsam läuft?


 
Aber im offenen Betrieb würde er (falls keine Lüfter bei dem Gehäuse vorhanden sind) wenigstens an Luft kommen ^^


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Robonator schrieb:


> 60° im Idle? :O  Viel zu hoch! Das was du hast ist definitiv ein Temperaturproblem.
> Warum hast du den PC damals nicht zurück gegeben??


 
Weil ich damals von der Temp keine ahnung hatte.
Außerdem haben wir am anfang einmal den lüfter austauschen lassen weil der Standartlüfter zu laut war.

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit die Temp zu senden?

Ist Ihrgentwie Sch***** einen PC für 700 Euro zukaufen der dann Temp probleme hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Hast du einen Knipsomat zur hand und könntest mal das Innenleben einfangen? Bilder möglichst dann hier im Forum hochhühnern


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Du kannst die Temperaturen abschreiben oder du machst n Screenshot und postest den hier (Anhänge verwalten knopf da^^ ) 


> Ist Ihrgentwie Sch***** einen PC für 700 Euro zukaufen der dann Temp probleme hat.


Von FertigPC´s raten wir deswegen auch immer ab


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Als ich mir den PC gekauft hab wusste ich ja noch nichts von den hohen Temps.
Außerdem haben wir gleich am Anfang mal den CPU-Lüfter austauschen lassen, weil der Standartlüfter zu laut war.

Gibts eig ne möglichkeit die Temps zu senken (GPU und CPU)?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Naja manche von denen gehen ja noch so lala, aber andere sind wie eine Dose Ravioli, da weiß man nicht was einem gerade die Gurgel herunter geklettert ist



> Gibts eig ne möglichkeit die Temps zu senken (GPU und CPU)?


Entweder man findet für CPU was in dem Bios oder man versucht sich mit zb Speedfan. Generell würde eine bessere Belüftung des Gehäuses mehr helfen


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Omikron schrieb:


> Als ich mir den PC gekauft hab wusste ich ja noch nichts von den hohen Temps.
> Außerdem haben wir gleich am Anfang mal den CPU-Lüfter austauschen lassen, weil der Standartlüfter zu laut war.
> 
> Gibts eig ne möglichkeit die Temps zu senken (GPU und CPU)?


 
Welcher Lüfter ist denn drauf? An die WLP gedacht? WLP ordentlich aufgetragen? (Gleichmäßig, nicht zu dick, nicht zu dünn) 
Ansonsten -> Neues ordentliches Gehäuse kaufen. 

Welche Grafikkarte genau ist es denn? Also von welchem Hersteller (XFX, Sapphire etc)


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Robonator schrieb:


> Welcher Lüfter ist denn drauf? An die WLP gedacht? WLP ordentlich aufgetragen? (Gleichmäßig, nicht zu dick, nicht zu dünn)
> Ansonsten -> Neues ordentliches Gehäuse kaufen.
> 
> Welche Grafikkarte genau ist es denn? Also von welchem Hersteller (XFX, Sapphire etc)


 
Auf dem Lüfter steht "64 Alpine GT" und was WLP ist hab ich keine ahnung  Aber den Lüfter einbaunlassen hab ich da wo ich den PC auch her hab.
Die Graka ist denk ich mal orginal von amd.


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

WLP = Wärmeleitpaste. So ein Zeug das man zwischen CPU und Kühler matschen soll  
Der Lüfter sieht so aus als würde der dem Boxed grad so das Wasser reichen


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ne die ist da warscheinlich nicht bei.
Und was du mit "boxed" meinst weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht.


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

laufen alle Lüfter ordnungsgemäß? Wen ja kann es nur nen Einbaufehler sein und da tippe ich ebenfalls drauf das keine WLP benutzt wurde oder der kühler nicht richtig auf dem Sockel sitzt


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Omikron schrieb:


> Ne die ist da warscheinlich nicht bei.
> Und was du mit "boxed" meinst weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht.


 
Wenn keine WLP drauf ist dann könntest du nu ein ziemliches Problemchen haben 

Mit Boxed mein ich den Kühler der bei der CPU mitbei ist wenn man sie kauft..


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Eine Paste seh ich da nicht und ich halte das auch für unwahrscheinlich das die da welche reingemacht haben.
Und was du mit "Boxed" meinst weiß ich gerade nicht.
Bin nicht so "gewand" in PC ausdrücken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Boxed sind die Lüfter die bei der Version mit beigepackt werden, der 64 Alpine GT ist da wirklich keien Verbesserung gewesen


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Er ist aber leiser 
Aber sonst hat man mich verdammt falsch beraten.
Die hatten da nämlich noch nen anderen PC, aber die meinten das dieser 20% mehr leistung beim zocken bringt....


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

CPU´s werden wenn sie verkauft werden in 2 Versionen angeboten 

1. Tray  = nur die CPU
2. BOX = CPU mit einem einfachen CPU kühler

Wenn eine CPU in einem Rechner eingebaut wird muss bevor man den CPU kühler drauf setzt auf der CPU Wärmeleitpaste auf tragen damit die Wärme von der CPU besser auf den Kühler Übertagen werden kann!
Übrigens bringt ein kühler keine 20% mehr Leistung beim Zocken


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



> Die hatten da nämlich noch nen anderen PC, aber die meinten das dieser 20% mehr leistung beim zocken bringt....


Das sind "Fachmänner".... Denen interessiert nur profit, egal was sie dir für nen Müll verzapfen. Hauptsache sie machen dabei Kohle.


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ja das kann ich mir denken ,  , aber damit war glaub auch die Graka gemeint, aber die ist ja anscheinend auch viel zu heiß


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Robonator schrieb:


> Das sind "Fachmänner".... Denen interessiert nur profit, egal was sie dir für nen Müll verzapfen. Hauptsache sie machen dabei Kohle.


 Das lustige ist das meiner fast 100 Euro billiger war


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



> Übrigens bringt ein kühler keine 20% mehr Leistung beim Zocken


Wenn die CPU vorher immer zu heiss lief, so das gute FPS nicht möglich waren dann könnte das schon klappen


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ich gehe immer noch davon aus das entweder der kühler falsch montiert wurde  oder die WLP vergessen wurde oder bei der Montage beim Kühler vergessen wurde die Schutzfolie ab zu ziehen

Nur das von einem DAU überprüfen zu lassen ist keine gute Idee es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten

1. du hast jemand im Bekanntenkreis der sich damit auskennt und es dir Behebt
2. bringe das Teil denen zurück die sollen den Fehler beheben!


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ok, danke an euch Ihr hab mir echt geholfen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Bei den Arctic ist der Fensterkitt ja schon ab Werk drauf. Mit einer Folie drauf hätte es im Gehäuse schon längst geklimpert wegen der mechanischen Entlötung


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Und was soll ich mit der Graka machen?
Die schafft ja auch schon 95 grad.


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei den Arctic ist der Fensterkitt ja schon ab Werk drauf. Mit einer Folie drauf hätte es im Gehäuse schon längst geklimpert wegen der mechanischen Entlötung


 Ich versteh kein wort


----------



## Poempel (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Die 95°C sind bei Furmark mMn nicht bedenklich , aber besonders kühl ist es auch nicht...


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Omikron schrieb:


> Ich versteh kein wort



Fensterkitt = abwertende namensgebung für die Schlechte WLP


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ah ok, danke

Muss ich den Threat jetzt schließen oder erst abwarten was die mit dem PC jetz passirt?
Ist vielleicht ne dämliche Frage aber bin erst seit heute dabei und ahb keine ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Wie viele Gehäuselüfter hast du denn und drehen die ordnungsgemäß? denn es kann auch sein das sich in deiner Plastikbox nen wärmestau entwickelt wenn die Wärme nicht nach außen gelangt


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Was meinst du mit gehäuselüfter?
Diesen Platikpropeller?


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

In der Regel hat jedes Gehäuse heut zu tage mindestens einen Gehäuselüfter entwerder im Gehäuse vorne unten oder Hinten oben und ja das sind Plastikpropeller


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Also ich hab nen Propeller auf CPU und nen Propellr unterm netztteil


----------



## Poempel (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Normalerweise verbaut man noch einem an der Vorderseite um frische Luft ins Gehäuse zu bringen. Ist da keiner?


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Vorne kann ich keinen sehen, der kann aber auch ihrgentwie verdeckt sein so dass ich ihn aus der position nicht erkennen kann


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

lass mal deine pc Seitenwand auf uns schau mal ob die Temperaturen besser werden!


----------



## Poempel (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Naja kann schon sein dass die da einfach gespaart haben. Aber das Hauptproblem ist auf jeden Fall dass der CPU Kühler unterdimensioniert ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ich hatte ja schon mal danach gefragt, wäre es möglich ein Bilder davon zu schiessen? Bilder sagen ja mehr wie 1000 Worte. Vielleicht sollte man ein paar Taler in ein neues Gehäuse spendieren, was etwas größer ist und auch Platz für gescheite Lüfter bietet ( vielleicht sogar inclu. )


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

wie läd man den bilder hier hoch und muss ich ihrgentwass beachten?


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Omikron schrieb:


> wie läd man den bilder hier hoch und muss ich ihrgentwass beachten?


 
Einfach auf "Anhänge" (Das Symbol mit der Büroklammer) klicken und die Bilder auswählen und hochladen. Dann auf "Bei Cursorposition einfügen"  klicken und fertig


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ah die Frage wurde erhört, schnell in die Kirche und den Turm anzünden


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ich hoffe das geht so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

1. Riesengroßer Fehler vom Fachhändler dein Alpine 64 GT ist nur bis max. 70W TDP freigegeben dein 955 BE hat aber 125W TDP da ist ja sogar noch der Boxed Kühler besser als dein jetziger!

2. gehe ich mittlerweile davon aus das dein Gehäuse nur den einen Gehäuselüfter hat und damit ist es für die Hardware unter dimensioniert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Dein CPU Kühler hat schon gut Moos angesetzt, aber eine richtige Luftzirkulation ist den Keksschachtel nicht möglich. Ich vermisse etwas den unteren Bereich und auch den Bereich ab der Front ( um zu sehen ob dort Platz wäre für ein Lüfter )


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Unter der Graka ist gerade noch platzt für zwei finger und im vorderen raum währe noch ein bissel platz. ungefähr die hälfte von dem was ihr da auf bild sehen könnt. da häng nur ein kabel rein.


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dein CPU Kühler hat schon gut Moos angesetzt, aber eine richtige Luftzirkulation ist den Keksschachtel nicht möglich. Ich vermisse etwas den unteren Bereich und auch den Bereich ab der Front ( um zu sehen ob dort Platz wäre für ein Lüfter )


 
Der Plastikbomber ist von vorne fast komplett zu da ist nix mit lüfter  zu mal da auch die Bedienelemente sitzen


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Der Plastikbomber ist von vorne fast komplett zu da ist nix mit lüfter  zu mal da auch die Bedienelemente sitzen


Also erst mal den Staub entfernen?


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2012)

Ja, unbedingt! Dann bitte die Temperaturen überprüfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ich glaube aber nicht das es viel bringt wenn der Kühler eh falsch dimensioniert ist. Vielleicht mal über ein Xigmatek Asgard Pro und einen EKL Sella nachdenken?


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Das werd ich dann mal morgen machen


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber nicht das es viel bringt wenn der Kühler eh falsch dimensioniert ist. Vielleicht mal über ein Xigmatek Asgard Pro und einen EKL Sella nachdenken?


 
Dass heißt dann dass ich alle komponenten in das neue gehäuse einbauen muss?


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Omikron schrieb:


> Dass heißt dann dass ich alle komponenten in das neue gehäuse einbauen muss?


 
Ja na klar. Und keine Sorge so schwer wie sich das anhört ist es nicht. Es gibt hunderte einfache Tutorials und zur Not sind wir ja auch noch da


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

bei dem pfusch muss ich unserer Bakterie recht geben neues Gehäuse und anderer CPU kühler alles andere hat keine Zukunft


----------



## Omikron (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Und dann sollten die spiele auch flüssig laufen?


----------



## Rizoma (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Deine Hardware ist auch nicht mehr die neuste aber die meisten Titel sollten dann flüssig laufen da deine Komponenten sich nicht mehr automatisch runter takten weil sie überhitzen


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Omikron schrieb:


> Und dann sollten die spiele auch flüssig laufen?


 
Du wirst deutlich angenehmere Temperaturen haben und ich denke das dann die Spiele auch besser laufen werden da die CPU dann nicht mehr überhitzt


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ich hab den PC gerade ein bissel offen gelassen und meine cputmep liegt bei 67 grad


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Sind ja nur Vorschläge, die man je nach Geldbeutel noch etwas anpassen kann. Eine Garantie kann ich so natürlich nicht geben, abe rdie Werte dürften deutlich runter gehen


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

mein Vater schlägt gerade vor morgen einfach mal nen fön (auf klat) da kühlen zu lassen um zu guckenob das hilft


----------



## Rizoma (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Omikron schrieb:


> Ich hab den PC gerade ein bissel offen gelassen und meine cputmep liegt bei 67 grad


Ich hatte vor nicht all zu langer zeit auch noch den 955 BE und deine IDLE Temps. hatte ich nicht mal unter Volllast und der Prozessor war auf 4GHz übertaktet ^^

Haben dir die IT-Deppen eigentlich den Original Boxed Kühler mit nach hause gegeben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Könnte bei den Temperaturen was bringen, notfalls pusten


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

mal gucken wie lange ich durch halte 

Wir werden sehen was eure tipps morgen alles helfen werden  
Ich geh jetzt pennen. Gute nacht euch allen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Jepp dann ebenfalls gutz Nächtle und viel Spass bei der Kühlorgie.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2012)

Du solltest auf jeden Fall trotzdem den kühler tauschen. Der ist einfach zu schwach.

Hättest du denn noch Budget für ein anderes Gehäuse, oder eher nicht?


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Mai 2012)

Warum schlagt ihr alle vor, dass der TE hier mit finanziellem Aufwand das Problem lösen soll, das sein "Fach"-Händler verursacht hat? Ich würde ihm die olle Kiste vorn Latz knallen und sagen: Mach mal!


----------



## ich111 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Der sagt der PC läuft und fertig, aber es wäre auf jeden Fall mal gut das auszuprobieren, außerdem wird der mit seinem Wissen nicht wirklich was gutes draus machen.
Den Lüfter wirst du aber wenn er dir zu dem geraten hat zurückgeben können, wiel der nicht für 125W TDP freigegeben ist. Dann noch probieren ein Gehäuse zu erhalten weil die Beratung ******* war (mangelhaft reicht nicht mehr)


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2012)

Die Frage ist, wie lange ist das her? Der Lüfter wurde ja auf Wunsch des TE ausgetauscht. Damit war er dann zufrieden. Jetzt nach vielleicht einem Jahr wieder zu sagen "mach nochmal" ist schon schwierig. Rechtlich sollte es aber genau so gehen.


----------



## Rizoma (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie lange ist das her? Der Lüfter wurde ja auf Wunsch des TE ausgetauscht. Damit war er dann zufrieden. Jetzt nach vielleicht einem Jahr wieder zu sagen "mach nochmal" ist schon schwierig. Rechtlich sollte es aber genau so gehen.



Trotzdem der Fehler des Händlers der hätte wissen müssen das dieser zu schwach ist und darauf hinweisen müssen!


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Der PC ist jetzt fast ein Jahr alt. 
Ich wollte ja eig nen lüfter der leiser ist und als die meinten das der leiser ist haben wir gesagt: klar kannst einbauen. Von den Temps hat keiner was gesagt.


----------



## Rizoma (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Omikron schrieb:


> Der PC ist jetzt fast ein Jahr alt.
> Ich wollte ja eig nen lüfter der leiser ist und als die meinten das der leiser ist haben wir gesagt: klar kannst einbauen. Von den Temps hat keiner was gesagt.


 

der wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht leiser sein da er es nicht schafft den Prozessor zu kühlen und damit das Mainbord den Kühler immer volle pulle laufen lässt


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Rizoma schrieb:


> der wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht leiser sein da er es nicht schafft den Prozessor zu kühlen und damit das Mainbord den Kühler immer volle pulle laufen lässt


Also ich hör schon das der leiser ist. Sehr viel leiser.

Noch was zur temp: Ich hab meinen Pc mal aus der Ecke geholt und den offen gelassen. Dann hab ich mal MW3 gestartet und eine runde infiziert gezockt und gleich war die CPU temp bei 75°C. Ab da fängt der dann an runter zu regeln. 
Die GPU temp liegt bei 54°C

Was mein vater heute morgen noch festgestellt hat ist das im Pc keine/fast keine Luftzyrkulation ist. Vom Staub ist der jetzt auch befreit.

Zu Thema WLP: Mein Vater meint das da welche ist, weil man sonst die sek. zählen kann wie lange der pc noch läuft.


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



> Was mein vater heute morgen noch festgestellt hat ist das im Pc keine/fast keine Luftzyrkulation ist.


Das haben wir gestern schon festgestellt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Robonator schrieb:


> Das haben wir gestern schon festgestellt





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber nicht das es viel bringt wenn der Kühler eh falsch dimensioniert ist. Vielleicht mal über ein Xigmatek Asgard Pro und einen EKL Sella nachdenken?



Das wäre meine einzige rezeptfreie Empfehlung. Oder ihr habt ein Schrotgewehr, nach 10 Schuß müßte genug Luft rein kommen


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Dann nehm aber vorher die Hardware raus 
Ne aber das Asgard + Sella ist schon recht ordentlich


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Gehäuse wird wahrscheinlich nicht drinne sein.
und mit nem neuen lüfter muss ich ihn erstmal bearbeiten.
Aber wie kann ein neuer cpulüfter helfen überhaupt gescheite luft zum kühelen des pc reinzukriegen?


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Luft reinkriegen tut er nicht, allerdings ist der Kühler deutlich Leistungsstärker als das Teil was du jetzt drauf hast.


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Das ist ja eig das hauptproblem das er keine vernünftige luft da reinkriegt


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Genau deswegen raten wir dir ja zu einem neuen Gehäuse. 
Am besten wäre halt beides zusammen. Das Gehäuse für die Luft und den Platz und der CPU Kühler damit du den Prozessor richtig kühlen kannst :/


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

würd das auch gehen, wenn ich in die seite nen loch reinmache und da dann nen größeren lüfter montiere?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Nur der Kühler allein wird nix bewirken außer die Anspielung mit dem Gewehr käme zur Anwendung. Wyatt Earp is back in Town


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Omikron schrieb:


> würd das auch gehen, wenn ich in die seite nen loch reinmache und da dann nen größeren lüfter montiere?


 
Kannst das Teil auch heil lassen und einfach nur die Seitenwand abnehmen  Würde in etwa das selbe bewirken


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Also gar nichts...


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Naja ich bin der Meinung das es auf jeden Fall besser wäre als wenn das Teil geschlossen ist


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ja ich muss dann halt mal gucken, was mein vater dazu sagt....
ob wir zu geschäft fahten oder nicht ist von ihm abhängig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Naja mit dem Gehäuse ist eh kein Krieg zu gewinnen da kann man ein Loch für einen 120er Lüfter in die Seitenwand fräsen. Ich würde den dann weit unten und weit Vorn einsetzen ( ab Laufwerkskäfig ). Besser wäre trotzdem neben dem Kühler ein anderes Gehäuse


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



Omikron schrieb:


> Ja ich muss dann halt mal gucken, was mein vater dazu sagt....
> ob wir zu geschäft fahten oder nicht ist von ihm abhängig


 
Lieber aus dem Internet bestellen. Ist meistens günstiger und du kannst dir sicher sein das sie die Teile auch haben


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2012)

Und nachlesen für was die ausgelegt sind, kannst du auch.


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Dann ist da aber noch das einbauen 
Und ich bin da ganz unbegabt bzw. hab angst das was kaputt geht


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

In welche richtung müssen eig die lüfter sich drehen?


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2012)

Das ist beim ersten mal doch immer so. 

Übung macht den Meister! Du kannst da nicht so viel kaputt machen, wie du immer denkst.


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



> Dann ist da aber noch das einbauen
> Und ich bin da ganz unbegabt bzw. hab angst das was kaputt geht


Solange du nur willst und bereit bist dir, zumindest fürs erste mal, Zeit zu lassen geht das ziemlich einfach  Es macht sogar spaß 


Du musst halt schauen in welche Richtung die Luft geblasen werden soll  Normalerweise sind an den Lüftern solche kleinen Pfeile dran die zeigen wie der sich dreht und wohin die Luft geht


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Beim gehäuselüfter sind keine pfeile.
Hätte ja sein können das der lüfter falschrum montiert wurde


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Der Lüfter falls er ins Seitenteil kommt sollte Frischluft rein blasen und der im Heck raus. Auch ohne Pfeile ist es leicht zu erkennen, die Propellernabe ist die Saugseite und der Rahmen ist die Ausblasseite.

Bitte keien Doppelposts dafür gibt es den " Bearbeiten - Button "


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ich werds mal einpaar sachen ausprobieren und dann hier reinschreiben ob es was gebracht hat


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2012)

Mach das ruhig. Tausch aber auf jeden Fall den CPU-Kühler. Deine CPU wird sonst immer wieder runtertakten und so das Spiel bremsen. Der muss ausreichend dimensioniert sein damit er überhaupt in der Lage ist, genug Wärme in einer gewissen Zeit abzugeben. Ist die Kühlfläche zu klein (die ganzen Tabellen) kann nicht genug Wärme an die Luft abgegeben werden und er wird langsam immer heißer.


----------



## Omikron (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ok werd ich machen


----------



## Omikron (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Ich hab mal nen  Bekannten dazu mal gefragt und der meinte, dass bei den neueren AMD CPU's so hohe temps. ganz normal sind.


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Diese Temps die du hast sind defintiv NICHT ganz normal...


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

leicht wurde einfach beim "zusammenbauen" des  PCs die Kühlmasse der CPU schlecht verteilt oder ganz weggelassen? 

Also 60 C ist zu hoch für deine CPU im Standalone. 95 C bei der Graka ist auch hoch allerdings werden die immer heiss. Meine hat auch unter Volllast ca 90 Grad.


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



> 95 C bei der Graka ist auch hoch allerdings werden die immer heiss. Meine hat auch unter Volllast ca 90 Grad.


Und was hast du für eine Graka? Denn meine 6850 wird jetzt im Sommer bei 45% Lüftergeschwindigkeit maximal 65° Warm... 
Alles was ohne OC über 80° wird wäre mir viel zu viel.


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

@Robonator: Hab ne GTX 470 ist nicht OC. Genaue Werte weiß ich jetzt nicht aber würde mal sagen das die 100 Grad schon packt oder nicht?

Muss aber gestehen das ich letztens als ich meinen PC aufgemacht habe fast in Ohnmacht gefallen bin als ich den Staub sah


----------



## Klarostorix (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> @Robonator: Hab ne GTX 470 ist nicht OC. Genaue Werte weiß ich jetzt nicht aber würde mal sagen das die 100 Grad schon packt oder nicht?
> 
> Muss aber gestehen das ich letztens als ich meinen PC aufgemacht habe fast in Ohnmacht gefallen bin als ich den Staub sah


 
Und dann hast du ihn gleich wieder zugemacht


----------



## Omikron (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

So, ich krieg jetzt nen neuen lüfter, ein neues gehäuse und ein neues netzteil.
hoffe das alles dann besser läuft


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

CPu Lüfter EKL alpenföhn Sella 15€. 
netzteil 80+bronze 350W 40€
Gehäuse ~30€ billiger gehäuse ~20€
tut weh ich weiss, der CPU Lüfter hätte gereicht

Wer baut zusammen?
achja meine Temps
phenom2 x6 1090t (großer Bruder von deiner CPU) 125W tdp hab den baugleichen CPU kühler drauf wie der Sella. idle 32°C, last 58°C (Spiele) prime95 65°C


----------



## Omikron (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*



byaliar schrieb:


> CPu Lüfter EKL alpenföhn Sella 15€.
> netzteil 80+bronze 350W 40€
> Gehäuse ~30€ billiger gehäuse ~20€
> tut weh ich weiss, der CPU Lüfter hätte gereicht
> ...


 
Ein Arbeitskollege von meienm Vater sucht alles zusammen und er meinte fürs Netzteil mindestens 500 Watt


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Lies den artikel mal durch Netzteilpraxis: Wie viel Netzteil braucht der Mensch wirklich? Und vor allem: welches? : Einführung
das erklärrt einiges
*Aber* ein netzteil kann altern deswegen sollte man auf die gearantie achten (ich empfehle da min 3jahre 5 sind besser) da kann man sich gewiss sein das dies die Mindestlaufzeit bei maximaler last ist.
Erst danach sollte man die maximale Belastung austesten
Glaub mit die Heutigen neuen CPU`s haben maximal im idle 5W Stromverbrauch. Ältere CPu hatten damals ~30W-50 Watt verbrauch im idle. Zu core2duo Zeiten (2006)
Aktuelle verbrauch der neuen CPU Generation core i 3-7 2xxx 3xxxx
HT4U
core2 duo(quad )Strombedarf ht4u


----------



## Omikron (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

So, hab meinen PC wieder und hab mal ein bissel gezockt. Das Gehäuse, Netzteil und der neue Lüfter helfen!
Es macht wieder richtig spaß zu spielen 
Danke für eure beratung, die war echt gut


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juni 2012)

Sind das denn jetzt die hier genannten Teile?


----------



## Omikron (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Nein, ich hab den PC nen Arbeitskollegen von meinem Vater mitgegeben und der hat Teile genommen die er für richtig hielt.
Mein CPU-Kühler ist glaub der hier : Test: Arctic-Cooling Freezer Xtreme CPU-Kühler - ComputerBase


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Hi!

Jopp, der is nicht schlecht.
Den hatte ich in meinem alten Sys auch am laufen...
Kann aber auch laut werden das ding...


----------



## Omikron (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

hab ich schon gemerkt


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alle neuen PC-Spiele laufen nicht flüssig*

Hi!

Wobei meine Antec H20-920 auch nicht gerade leise is...
Als es vor einiger zeit so warm war... Dachgeschoss Wohnung... um die 23 grad... wurde die auch lauter... wird aber von der Graka beim zocken übertönt zwar minimal aber kleiner unterschied...

Aber den LüKü den du da hast is echt nicht schlecht...
Das ding lief bei mir über 5 jahre ohne Probleme...

Wichtig is das du Regelmäßig das ganze ding vom Staub befreist...


----------

